# Which of your budget lights impresses people the most?



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2010)

I only have three, an Arokay K-106, Solarforce XP and Romisen RC-G2. My favorite is the Romisen but everyone else seems most impressed with the K-106 which I like the least of the three.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine has to be the romi rc-n3........the people that ask or i show it to think i paid up too 50bones for it, and it impresses them the most when i shrink it down from AA to cr123 configuration.


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 8, 2010)

Qmini AA - ($36 shipped), 225+ lumens on 14500, although not recommended
stanley 5 led spotlight - (25-40 dollars at local lowes/walmart/hardware store), impressive throw


----------



## CDP930 (Feb 8, 2010)

My Eagle Tac T100C Mark 2, compared to other lights in its class I consider it budget. I love the throw it has with the smooth reflector. It is still sitting on my duty belt. The guys at work love it. Great buy for the price.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 8, 2010)

For throw my Ultrafire wf-008 recoil thrower hands down. 
I bust this BMFer out and people are astonished at how far it can throw a beam. They are also amazed at how the emitter is actually shining inwards.
The fit and finish on it is top notch, the blue/grey color is very nice.

For flood its the MTE SF-15 SSC P7. This thing will light up my hole back yard no problem. It says 4 mode but mine is 5 mode with SOS. If you need a wall of light this baby will do it.

For small size my AKOray 103 with 10440 always blows people away with so much light in such a small package.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont have anything..  I thinking to get some Romisen, maybe the RC-C6


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive heard good things about that light....but not much into aspherical lenses......


----------



## old4570 (Feb 8, 2010)

People love throwers , dont ask me why ? 

So any thrower ...


----------



## sol-leks (Feb 8, 2010)

People seem pretty impressed with the rc-29. Its pretty cool when you set it to flood and turn it on and just light up an entire room with a smooth flawless light. It's also pretty tiny for the power compared to what most people are used to seeing.

I have an rc-c6 II WW on the way too which I expect to be equally impressive.


----------



## shark_za (Feb 9, 2010)

I was impressed with the Romisen RC-F4 and every time I show it to people they cant believe it costs so little. 
Running on 2x RCR123 its VERY bright, around 180L I estimate comparing cieling bounces to known lights like.

I may have got an upgraded version as mine came with a forward clicky too. 


I'm impressed about the handiness of the RC-N3. With 1x RCR123 its also "wow" factor with others.


----------



## Pook (Feb 9, 2010)

I find pretty much any flash light will do....

Most people still don't even know about the larger format LED's and only think of the 5mm's where more is better....I'm sure most would still just buy an incan Maglite.

Then you pull out a little AA flashlight and they get very confused.


----------



## wikes82 (Feb 9, 2010)

most people I know impressed with multi mode lights, such as Ultrafire C3.
but, I prefer single mode light, like Romisen RC-N3 from shiningbeam


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 9, 2010)

Most people I get into the old "you're into torches...why?" conversation generally don't seem to appreciate multi mode stuff, or bright flooders or bright throwers etc - occasionally they scoff at prices or look at me as if I'm insane ( they may have a point :tinfoil. But there is one torch they all like...a lot!

The humble fauxton. In all its bright, overdriven,short runtime glory. They especially like being given them. I find its good to give trinkets to the hostile natives.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

RC-N3-Q5 usually surprises people a lot. They just aren't expecting something so small to be so bright and throw so far.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 9, 2010)

Anything bright and multi-mode. The biggest reaction I got was the DX MC-E drop-in running a Solarforce L2M.


----------



## boomhauer (Feb 9, 2010)

Most have been really impressed with how the Romisen RC-29 will put a distinct "space invader" shape on the neighbor's house, about 150 yards away.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Feb 9, 2010)

Wiggle said:


> The biggest reaction I got was the DX MC-E drop-in running a Solarforce L2M.



same here


----------



## TriChrome (Feb 9, 2010)

My old $30 UltraFire WF-500? Xenon (think that's the model name) took out my friends $400 stock Surefire M4 (his did have a slightly tighter hotspot I will admit though).

Two other guys that night ordered the Ultrafire the next day.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yucca Patrol said:


> same here



x3... pretty sweet little setup with an IMR6340.

I also use a 1.4A XPG-R4 module in my L2M.... really nice flood beam. Almost as bright as the DX-MCE, but runs on _half _the current draw.


----------



## Bigdazz19 (Feb 9, 2010)

Trustfire F20, based on the Akoray K106 and almost identical. Showed my mate it at work and had to order him one too.


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 9, 2010)

please delete. sorry!


----------



## Cataract (Feb 9, 2010)

Rayovac Sportsman 150 lumen... comparable to a Fenix TK20, except size and beam color... most people as "what do you do with this light?!?" (same question I get whichever light I whip out :ironic


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I've had the biggest reaction from my Photon ReX. Its brightness for something so small, ability to ramp, and unique charging seem to impress. 

Geoff


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 10, 2010)

I love showing off in a garage workshop with my little ITP A1(switched quickly to high mode) costing say £18 UK money and the local Snap On man has conned the mechanic in buying the latest all dancing light for £50 UK money.

That is not a light but this is lol


----------

